# Country Rubes Combo Bottom Board



## hummingberd (Aug 26, 2006)

YIPPEEEEEEEE! A piece of equipment that makes total sense. Obviously designed by a beekeeper!!!! AND, I totally got my money's worth! These boards are amazing. I have to be honest, I haven't actually used it yet, but....that's not the point. I'll update everyone on the specifics during the summer to tell you exactly how functional and amazing it is. In the mean time try not to be jealous.

Snicker 

http://www.countryrubes.com/

ps you can buy them at dadant.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

Nice, but I like the ones with the anti pest trays on the stand. Helps keep ants off the hive.


----------

